# It's a shark...no, It's a Bailey Attack!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just imagine the soundtrack from Jaws coming on....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL. These are awesome. :biggrin:
Did I ever mention that I love their collars..?? :tongue:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

AAAccckkk!! Killer Danes on the loose!


----------

